# Puppy digging



## Love my Lexi (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello, does anyone have any good advice on how to get my pup to stop digging? When we "catch" her, we tell her no firmly, but is there any kind of spray or...anything? Thanks!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

this is one i've used for years: fill the hole w/the dog's fecal matter, then cover w/dirt; and of course, supervise and correct the dog


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Dogs usually dig because they're bored. Yelling at them will not help. If she isn't left outside on her own then she can't dig! The best thing to do is to be sure your puppy is getting plenty of exercise and when you see her digging redirect to another activity or bring her in the house.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Elle liked to dig as a pup, but thankfully out grew that habit, Emma never has dug her first hole, and I hope she never starts!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Last night on "Its me or the dog" on Animal Planet there was a terrier who naturally likes to dig. Victoria Stillwell had them put in a doggy sandbox and hide his toys, some treat filled. The dog would only dig in his sandbox. They had a cover for it and it looked fun for a small dog, something for him to do. But the owner did complain that he would come out covered in sand.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quoteogs usually dig because they're bored. Yelling at them will not help. If she isn't left outside on her own then she can't dig! The best thing to do is to be sure your puppy is getting plenty of exercise and when you see her digging redirect to another activity or bring her in the house.


I love and agree with this advice. It works immediately. 100% of the time. And involves the purchase of no new items for the yard (like a sandbox).

When my pup is in the yard, so am I. So she can immediately LEARN not to dig cause I'm out there when she starts so I can give a 'real' correction (timing timing timing) and redirect her to something I do want her to do (come to me and get a treat? come to me and play ball? come to me and we are running around and playing?).

My 'yard' isn't in charge of my puppy. I am. So if I'm not there in the yard and it gets torn up, my fault (not the pups). Same with anything in the house. If the pup is in the basement alone, and eats the sofa, MY FAULT. They can't learn without us. And if we don't manage their environment to help them learn and do RIGHT, then they will do wrong!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i had some real BAD advice givin to me...it was to fill the hole with water and when they are in it push there face into it and hold it just until they about drown!! DUMBEST thing i have ever heard in my life. the sad thing is, the person who told me this has done it to their dogs...

im with everyone else who said to be out there with your pup. my pup still loves to dig. i dont let him outside by hisself, and just so he cant dig the hole any deeper i put a big rock in the hole. the rock isnt so he "learns" not to dig. the rock is so the hole doesnt get deeper. and yes i is my (our) fault that the holes are getting there. they are so quick tho, one minute they are chaseing a bird, u turn around, then look back and there is a hole already 4 inches deep.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> > Quoteogs usually dig because they're bored. Yelling at them will not help. If she isn't left outside on her own then she can't dig! The best thing to do is to be sure your puppy is getting plenty of exercise and when you see her digging redirect to another activity or bring her in the house.
> ...


I can't entirely agree with you, or the poster with whom you were agreeing. My 6 month old GSD occasionally decides he wants to dig hole. He will do it while I'm right there scolding him. Short of yanking him away there is no stopping it. Then, he just makes a bee line for the hole the next chance he gets... until he decides it's not fun anymore... for a day or two.

Every dog is not alike and I don't think pat answers offered as if they were instructions for starting a lawn mower are always the best help. I'm still working on ways to break Kuno of digging... but little does he know that the ecollar he has been wearing off and on for two weeks is about to go live! Muwahahahaha.


----------

